# Spinnaker sheet barber haulers



## metch

Hello,
I have,today, registered with sailnet in the hope that I can get a reasoned answer to a question regarding the use of a barber hauler on a spinnaker sheet when reaching.
I used one on my mini-tonner and I have seen them used during Cowes Week in the UK on quite big boats.
As usual it consist of a tailed block through which the spinnaker sheet passes. The function is two fold- to open the slot and, as the tail is adjusted by it being lead through a block fixed at gunwale level amidships, to prevent the sheet from pulling the stern down wind and causing a broach. The load is shared between the midships point and the after turning block.

Do any of the forum members regularly use such a hauler?

The benefits can be dramatic, I assure you!
Thanks for a reply.
Metch


----------



## sailingfool

In the US, only jib sheets have barber haulers, spinnaker sheet leads are controlled by tweaker blocks, for reasons other than the comments you have in mind. Does How Boat Things Work - Google Books refer to what you may have seen?


----------



## jackdale

The other term you might want search is "twing."


----------



## metch

*Spinnaker sheet twings.*

Thank you both for your replies.
The link shows the twing as exactly what I have tried to describe. In use,on a broad to close reach the length of the twing line will enable you to adjust the position of the lee clew in any strength of wind and by experiment you will find that you can sail upwind of almost every boat NOT using a twing. In my mini-tonner I have sailed through the fleet in light airs as I only flew the spinnaker! Try it! AND you will never broach.

However I have never thought to use a barber hauler on a jib. How does that work? What is the function?In use does it not tend to throttle the slot?


----------



## jackdale

The barber hauler is used to move the clew over the jib car. It is a slight adjustment and does not choke or throttle the slot.


----------



## MSN2Travelers

*Jib/Genoa Barber Hauler*

I race on a Pearson Flyer. We have a single genoa track on the deck. We use a barber hauler to move the crew outboard of the Genoa car track. This helps open the slot when on a close reach in light air. Here is a general view of how it is rigged- Barber Haul We have a block on the toe rail that the line is routed through and then back to a winch on the deck.


----------



## sailingfool

metch said:


> .... In use,on a broad to close reach the length of the twing line will enable you to adjust the position of the lee clew in any strength of wind and by experiment you will find that you can sail upwind of almost every boat NOT using a twing. ..?


Actually the twing/tweaker is only used to improve the trimming angle on the afterguy, greatly reducing the load without the use of twin spinnaker sheets. You set only the windard tweaker, the leeward is left free. The clew should be left free to fly at the same height as the tack/pole. If you are laso trimming the leeward tweaker, you will end up with a strangely shaped spinnaker.


----------



## Gary M

The tweakers are also very important in heavy air downwind sailing. By choking down on the guy and to some extent on the sheet, the chute will be pulled down which lowers it's centre of effort. This will greatly reduce the tendency to roll from side to side and therefore reduce the risk of broaching.

The other major use as I see it is to pull the guy down close to the rail so that on a reach the guy is not rubbing hard against the lifelines which does neither of them any good.

Gary


----------



## paulk

Solings used to frequently be rigged with twing lines on the spinnaker sheets. On bigger boats they're often helpful for retrieving the sheet on a takedown.


----------

